# Pres class B



## Greywolf001 (13 Sep 2021)

Is it possible someone having worked their entire pensionable career in Pres Class B ?


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Sep 2021)

Greywolf001 said:


> Is it possible someone having worked their entire pensionable career in Pres Class B ?



Why do you need to know?


----------



## Greywolf001 (13 Sep 2021)

Well.......love for the forces.....family wont move or let me move.....asking me to 


daftandbarmy said:


> Why do you need to know?


Well.......love for the forces.....family wont move or let me move.....asking me to find a way to make both work.....wife has a good job in the city.....


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Sep 2021)

Greywolf001 said:


> Well.......love for the forces.....family wont move or let me move.....asking me to
> 
> Well.......love for the forces.....family wont move or let me move.....asking me to find a way to make both work.....wife has a good job in the city.....



Well, AFAIK, there are people who serve to CRA in a Class B position. 

And, FYI, just because you love the CAF doesn't mean that it has to love you back


----------



## Greywolf001 (13 Sep 2021)

CRA


daftandbarmy said:


> Well, AFAIK, there are people who serve to CRA in a Class B position.
> 
> And, FYI, just because you love the CAF doesn't mean that it has to love you back


CRA ?  Oh yes ofcourse they dont love you back....heard and seen too many stories....trying to adjust myself as best as i can for the organisation......


----------



## sarahsmom (13 Sep 2021)

CRA = Compulsory Retirement Age


----------



## Remius (13 Sep 2021)

…


Greywolf001 said:


> Is it possible someone having worked their entire pensionable career in Pres Class B ?


this simple answer is yes.


----------

